# USDA FSA LDP's and other letters



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys, Does anyone know if the FSA (farm service agency) has any programs on honey? Meaning LDP's, price supports etc?


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

LDPS are somthing that normally come when honey prices are extremly low and thats not the case for now.. I may be wrong , does anyone else have a comment


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The LDP is set ,I think ,at .50 or .60 per lb. .


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

does ldp mean loan deficiency payment?

my understanding is there is a honey loan program. I recently read (I think perhaps the most recent abf newsletter) that the loan is now set at $.60 per pound.

the honey loan program is not a subsidy program but a marketing (limits the amount of honey entering the market at one time) program.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

LDP loan defeciency payment, if honey sells below the loan amount the USDA will pay the difference.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There is no "support" program, but you can get a low interest loan on extracted honey. The last one I took, last year, was for .60/lb @ 5% (if I recall correctly) payable in 9 months or earlier w/ no penalty. There is a filing fee of, I think, $15.00. For filing a lien against the honey. It comes in handy when there is slow cash flow.


----------

